# #2 Splitter finished this week...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 25, 2016)

Used the last bit of the 5160 from Alabama Damascus this one I changed the blade a little I left the stop off the back and went with a full cutting edged blade instead. I also changed the pin setup and went with 5160 for the bolsters this time instead of the damascus. I used some Black Walnut crotch for the handles this time instead of the bubinga. Got the sheaths finished on both of these. Knives overall length are 8-1/2" for #2 and 8-1/4" for the #1. Blade cutting edge is 4-1/2" on both knives, with #1 having a 1/4" longer overall length for the stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Both look terrific Jack!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2016)

Those are sweet!


----------

